# Azek Trim at HD



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

http://www.azek.com/pics/reference_documents/AZEK Product Listing_Jan2010.pdf


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

they might make them in 12's but doesn't mean all suppliers are getting them. I think they must get a better deal on 18s' 

for some reason some yards have trouble selling 12's I was mad when my yard stopped selling primed FJP in 12' lengths, so I am forced to buy a 16 or 8 only. 12's were always handy for door trim.


----------

